#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  respectvolle nette jongeman zoekt jou

## tesla

Salaam om te beginnen,ik ben niet van het spelen van 'spelletjes' ('hard to get' doen en dat soort kleuterige dingen die mensen doen uit onzekerheid. : ) Mocht jij zo'n type zijn, dan mag je mijn topic echt negeren. Dat scheelt je dan wat tijdverspilling, want ik ben ongevoelig voor dat soort ongelukkige types. Ik ben niet onzeker, ik ken mezelf, ik weet wat mijn positieve en negatieve eigenschappen zijn, ik weet wat ik te bieden heb en weet wat ik wil.Met een eigen goedlopende onderneming een eigen huis,respect,beleefdheid,veel humor en een verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel meen ik een goede basis gelegd te hebben.Ik heb in het leven geleerd dat geduld een stap is naar succes en hecht daar absoluut waarde aan.Vertrouwen en betrouwbaarheid vind ik heel belangrijk,als dat ontbreekt ontbreekt mijns inziens het fundament. En dan zouden we bouwen op los zand.Ik vind communicatie wel super belangrijkIk ben een jongeman van mijn woord en zit vol humor,ik kan je laten lachen alsof ik je kietel nou die lach hahaha.Ik ben het type persoon met wie je alles kunt delen.Verder probeer ik mezelf breed te ontwikkelen zodat ik een veilig onderkomen kan creren voor mijn gezin. Ik wil graag in staat zijn om mijn toekomstige vanuit elke hoek te helpen. Ik vind het belangrijk dat een man en vrouw zich veilig genoeg voelen om alles te bespreken.Ben zelf direct en duidelijk met veel oog voor de ander.Uiterlijk:1.80 m,sportief/breed postuur,baardje,beetje getint,goed verzorgd. In mijn gedachten ben jij een lieve spontane meid met een zacht karakter, denkt in oplossingen en respect siert jou. Je denkt verder dan alleen aan vandaag.Ik heb geen zogenaamde strikte eisen voor het uiterlijk. De chemie is er simpelweg wel of is er niet. En deze hangt voor mij van meer af dan alleen het uiterlijk. Een verzorgd uiterlijk vind ik een must,ik ben zelf ook zeer verzorgd.Leeftijd vind ik maar een getal en bind me daar niet aan vast.Als ik enige interesse bij je heb gewekt, aarzel dan niet om mij een priv berichtte sturen. Met alle plezier en respect zal ik je dan te woord staan.1 ding kan je beslist beloven en dat is dat je geen spijt zal krijgen

----------


## nadiatj29

Good luck

----------


## tesla

uppie

----------


## SamSamSam2018

Salam Ou 3likoum Pm me..

----------


## tesla

uppie

----------


## mademoiselle.

Pm me

----------


## wafae24

Hey jonge heer, ik zou zeggen volg je hard en je ouders .. komt allen wel goed insh allah , als je eens een hesprekje wilt mag me gerust sturen 🤗

----------


## Murphy

Ik wil jou niet misgunnen ofso broeder maar als je wilt ballen enzo moet je hier komen anders ver weg blijven van hier de meeste vrouwen hier zijn duivels die je niet kunt vertrouwen groetjes murphy

----------


## wafae24

Wrm ben je eo agresief ,

----------


## wafae24

Wrm ben je zo agresief ,

----------


## wafae24

Oei msr. Murphy? Jr hebt percies een verkeerde damen ontmoet dat je zo reageert vriend ?? Niet alle appels zijn rot eh ?

----------


## Murphy

> Oei msr. Murphy? Jr hebt percies een verkeerde damen ontmoet dat je zo reageert vriend ?? Niet alle appels zijn rot eh ?


Niet alle appels zijn rot maar in de Marokkaanse gemeenschap is helaas wel 1 ik de 3 rot en dat is heel veel ik praat uit ervaring en van wat ik heb gezien

----------


## wafae24

Dan moet ik dit ook dan verklaren over de gasten ?? Ik preek ook uit ervaring ,? Als je zo verder doet vriend dan ga je in een depressie zitten vergeet u verleden en denk vooruit op gebiet van contact👌🏼

----------

